# Cataclysm Pre Event



## Menko (1. November 2010)

Hey Leute,

wollte euch nur eine Entdeckung von mir mitteilen. Ich war eben mit meinem Twink in Thrallmar (Scherbenwelt) als plötzlich ein Elementarriss erschien. 
Aus dem Riss kamen ein paar Feuerelementare und haben den NPC's angegriffen. Nachdem der Riss zerstört wurde,
war auf dem Boden ein Roter Kristall welcher eine Quest startete mit dem Namen "Ein natürlicher Vorfall". 
Im Questlog steht die Quest unter der Kategorie "Cataclysm".

Weiß wer ob es noch mehr solcher Vorfälle gibt?

mfg


----------



## Hadez6666 (1. November 2010)

dann geht wohl jetzt P2 Los: Elementar Angriff


----------



## °xyz° (1. November 2010)

Huhu,

habe gerade eben, als ich auf dem Weg zum Friedhof vor Orgrimmar war, Kultisten gesehen. Anscheinend schlagen die im Scheckeneberhof ihr Lager auf ...

MfG


----------



## Nightthroud (1. November 2010)

grad nen eleriss mit meinem pala entdeckt, direkt an der kapelle in den östlichen pestländern. leider kam ich wohl zu spät, nach 5 verkloppten elementaren war alles verschwunden  jetzt geh ich auf die jagt mit meinem main^^


----------



## Sakeros (1. November 2010)

In SW vor der Bank startet eine Quest zum Event.


----------



## boonfish (1. November 2010)

So langsam fängt es also an...
Ich freu mich schon.


----------



## gloob (1. November 2010)

im eschental bei den kultisten in der nähe von maestras posten auch


----------



## Braamséry (1. November 2010)

Menko schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wollte euch nur eine Entdeckung von mir mitteilen. Ich war eben mit meinem Twink in Thrallmar (Scherbenwelt) als plötzlich ein Elementarriss erschien.
> Aus dem Riss kamen ein paar Feuerelementare und haben den NPC's angegriffen. Nachdem der Riss zerstört wurde,
> ...



Ich frag mich grad warum das denn auch in der Scherbenwelt passiert.
Die hat mit Azeroth und dessen Veränderung und dem Weltuntergang ja herzlichst wenig zu tun.


----------



## Dynamitepro (1. November 2010)

Darauf hab ich gewartet, Danke für die Info, gleich mal einloggen^^


----------



## Tounho (1. November 2010)

Sakeros schrieb:


> In SW vor der Bank startet eine Quest zum Event.



Weis jm, ob's schon in OG den Event q gibt, bzw wo es ihn gibt?


----------



## Sulfuar (1. November 2010)

Tounho schrieb:


> Weis jm, ob's schon in OG den Event q gibt, bzw wo es ihn gibt?



Einfach mal nachschauen würd ich sagen.


----------



## NeverDeadNed (1. November 2010)

den riss hab ich auch gefunden und alle elementare gekillt, der rote kristall kommt aber ich kann keine quest annehmen?

gehts euch genauso?


----------



## Shaila (1. November 2010)

Was droppen die Elementare denn ?


----------



## Majive (1. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was droppen die Elementare denn ?



epics natürlich


----------



## Mofuhh (1. November 2010)

man kann die quest machen bis zum warnen der anführer, bei Horde bis Garrosh
danach kommt nix mehr, freut euch schon auf Mammut-Shows bei den NPCs -,-

zudem: Weiß irgendwer schon was bezüglich der laut MMO-Champion kommenden Invasionen?


----------



## LoveThisGame (1. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was droppen die Elementare denn ?



wahrscheinlich bekommst du für mobs die du im dutzend alleine killst 359er epic gear benutzbar ab lvl 80 damit es auch ja nicht zu schwer ist full epic zu werden auf lvl 85 niveau *kopfschüttel* na was wird wohl droppen sofern überhaupt was dropt paar münzen und irgend nen anderer plunder.


----------



## Feindflieger (1. November 2010)

Sind bis jetzt eig nur Windele gespawnt oder spawnen schon alle Arten von Elementaren ?


----------



## bhindyou (1. November 2010)

wo sind die risse?


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (1. November 2010)

Also ich finde das die Questreihe dumm aufhört^^
nach der Quest wo man die 5 Feuereles killen soll und nachher Garrosh bebescheid geben muss, gibt es keine folgequest nichts,....kein Bescheid wie es weitergeht...
oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen????


----------



## ZerocxVII (1. November 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das die Questreihe dumm aufhört^^
> nach der Quest wo man die 5 Feuereles killen soll und nachher Garrosh bebescheid geben muss, gibt es keine folgequest nichts,....kein Bescheid wie es weitergeht...
> oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen????


Das ist erst der Erste Teil des Events der 2th kommt später


----------



## boonfish (1. November 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das die Questreihe dumm aufhört^^
> nach der Quest wo man die 5 Feuereles killen soll und nachher Garrosh bebescheid geben muss, gibt es keine folgequest nichts,....kein Bescheid wie es weitergeht...
> oder hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen????



Das ist ja das interessante an den Pre-Events, sie bauen sich mit der Zeit immer weiter auf. 
Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (1. November 2010)

ah ok, thx also abwarten^^
trtzdem hätten die es was, mittels erfolg oder erklärung, zum nächsten Teil abschließen können. 
So sitzt man jetzt aufn brennenden Ofen und will unbedingt weiter machen. Zumindest wegen der Geschichte halt.


----------



## Pectus (1. November 2010)

Also ich denk, Erfolg gibt es, wenn du die 4 verschiedenen Buffs der vier Elemente zur selben Zeit hast. Die Buffs halten alle eine Stunde, also schnell sein und innerhalb einer Stunde vier Risse finden.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (1. November 2010)

Bin grad Zangarmarschen selbe Entdeckung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es geht los D

Die vermöbeln hier gerade alle Mobs diese Elementare


EDIT: Haben das Riff geschlossen, gab ne Quest


----------



## Tomo1994 (1. November 2010)

Erklären bitte Pectus.


----------



## War-Rock (1. November 2010)

Gibts wenigstens nen paar Äppixxx for free?


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (1. November 2010)

Pectus schrieb:


> Also ich denk, Erfolg gibt es, wenn du die 4 verschiedenen Buffs der vier Elemente zur selben Zeit hast. Die Buffs halten alle eine Stunde, also schnell sein und innerhalb einer Stunde vier Risse finden.



ich habe bei der quest gar kein buff bekommen???


----------



## sensêij1988 (1. November 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Gibts wenigstens nen paar Äppixxx for free?





andere Farben Außer Lila kennen einige nicht mehr


Traurig


----------



## Trixor (1. November 2010)

also ich habe da auch nur einen buff bekommen und keine quest ..


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (1. November 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Gibts wenigstens nen paar Äppixxx for free?




klar wenn du dich auf dein kopf stellst und fiegen fängts.
jetzt mal ehrlich muss es immer epics geben fürn irgend einen mist. bekommt man im moment locker so hinterher geschmissen. 
zudem gehts bei preevents ja nur um story, was will man da mit rüstungsteilen....


----------



## Pectus (1. November 2010)

Tomo1994 schrieb:


> Erklären bitte Pectus.



http://www.wowhead.com/achievement=4887


----------



## zerre (1. November 2010)

wenn man alle 4 sorten von elementaren tötet bzw. die risse schließt bekommt man eine heldentat 

"rissreisen" 

zerstört während während des startevents von cataclysm jewals einen elementalriss jedes typs .



ich hab die heldentat in der scherbenwelt gemacht .

feuerlelementare in thrallmar 
wasserelementar in zangarmarschen 83,2 / 82,4
erdelementare  in nagrand  in garadar  diereckt am großen lagerfeuer 
luftelementare in den wäldern von terrokar bei der steinbrecherfester 


mfg zerre


----------



## boonfish (1. November 2010)

Wenn man von jeder der vier Arten (Feuer,Erde,Luft,Wasser) Elemtare tötet gibts ein Achivement, dabei muss man nicht alle vier buffs gleichzeitig haben. 
Angerechnet wird das ganze aber nur wenn die Elementare auf dem Levelniveau des Charakters sind. Also für lvl80 in Nordend. 
Wenn alle Elemtare tot sind schließt sich der Riss und es bleibt ein Gegenstand übrig von dem man eine Dailyquest annehmen kann.

edit: gibt nun sogar schon eine Liste auf MMO-Champion in welchen Gebieten welche Art von Elementaren angreifein.


----------



## Yujimbo2009 (1. November 2010)

Pectus schrieb:


> http://www.wowhead.c...chievement=4887




mh komisch ich hab 100%ig kein buff bekommen, dann ist das halt buggy,....schade.


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (1. November 2010)

Oh man schon der 2te Thread in dem ich lese das es ne Questreihe gibt zu Cata von der ich nichts wusste .. Kann man mal sehen wie gut ich informiert bin ^^


----------



## Cathan (1. November 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> klar wenn du dich auf dein kopf stellst und fiegen fängts.
> jetzt mal ehrlich muss es immer epics geben fürn irgend einen mist. bekommt man im moment locker so hinterher geschmissen.
> zudem gehts bei preevents ja nur um story, was will man da mit rüstungsteilen....



trotzdem fände ich ein pet/funitem als Belohnung gut.


----------



## merc91 (1. November 2010)

kann mal jemand ein paar tipps geben wo diese risse in nordend erscheinen?

danke


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (1. November 2010)

sowas von unlogisch das die in der scherbenwelt auftauchen


----------



## teroa (1. November 2010)

Yujimbo2009 schrieb:


> mh komisch ich hab 100%ig kein buff bekommen, dann ist das halt buggy,....schade.



wenn du lv 80 bist bekommste nur für die rissen in nordend den buff...


----------



## Nariz (1. November 2010)

_*ACHTUNG SPOILER*_

SPOILER



ich habe auf dem Testserver so etwas auch gesehen z.b.
man muss in sw sandsäcke holen und aufbauen dann die stadt von eles freimachen dann kommen noch 2-3 sachen ist aber voll schwer


----------



## Avaloss (1. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> wenn du lv 80 bist bekommste nur für die rissen in nordend den buff...




falsch !

du bekommst den Buff sehr wohl mit 80! Du kannst ledigdlich den Kristall nicht angrabbeln, das geht nur in Northend....


----------



## boonfish (1. November 2010)

Milch_Shake22 schrieb:


> sowas von unlogisch das die in der scherbenwelt auftauchen



Eigentlich nicht.
Die Risse entstehe doch durch die Geräte der Kultisten, und wenn die schon in die hinterletzten Winkel Azeroths reisen weshalb sollten sie da nicht noch in der Scherbenwelt für Panik und Chaos sorgen?


----------



## 19Chico73 (1. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> wenn du lv 80 bist bekommste nur für die rissen in nordend den buff...



Ich hab Feuerbuff in Düstermarschen bekommen und Erdebuff in Nagrand als lvl 80

Wir haben das in der Gruppe gemacht und festgestellt das sie anscheinend alle volle Std spawnen. Wir sind wie blöde in Zangarmarschen rumgeflogen und haben nichts gefunden.
Um 22 Uhr plötzlich waren wieder viele da und um 22.15 ca wieder wech oder haben sich Auto aufgelöst wenn man näher kam.
Und nein, mann muß nicht alle buffs gleichzeitig haben.


----------



## teroa (1. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ich hab Feuerbuff in Düstermarschen bekommen und Erdebuff in Nagrand als lvl 80
> 
> Wir haben das in der Gruppe gemacht und festgestellt das sie anscheinend alle volle Std spawnen. Wir sind wie blöde in Zangarmarschen rumgeflogen und haben nichts gefunden.
> Um 22 Uhr plötzlich waren wieder viele da und um 22.15 ca wieder wech oder haben sich Auto aufgelöst wenn man näher kam.
> Und nein, mann muß nicht alle buffs gleichzeitig haben.




ah ok dann ist das mit dem level nur auf das quest bezogen..
ja die spawnrate beträgt 1 stunde und nach 15 lösen se sich widda uff..

jo alle buffs gleichzeitig habne geht ja auch nicht ..bei ner despawn rate von 15 min so schnell fliegt mann dann doch nicht rum..


----------



## Gidohra (1. November 2010)

23 uhr und nichts


----------



## 19Chico73 (1. November 2010)

Gidohra schrieb:


> 23 uhr und nichts



Doch sehr wohl. 
Ich habe mich um 22.30 den Wassereles in Zangamarschen genähert und sind verschwunden da es wohl ein Bug ist das sie ja um 22.15 ca verschwinden sollten.
Punkt 23.01 erschienen an der selben Stelle wieder welche, diesmal angreifbar.


----------



## War-Rock (1. November 2010)

letztes mal (wotlk pre) haben die mobs auch was gedroppt, schade.


----------



## Gidohra (1. November 2010)

ich habe jetzt alle punkte auf dem zettel abgearbeitet und gerade eben nur die wind ele gefunden könnt es sein das die sich einfach alle 15 min abwechseln ?


----------



## Avaloss (1. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Doch sehr wohl.
> Ich habe mich um 22.30 den Wassereles in Zangamarschen genähert und sind verschwunden da es wohl ein Bug ist das sie ja um 22.15 ca verschwinden sollten.
> Punkt 23.01 erschienen an der selben Stelle wieder welche, diesmal angreifbar.




wo in zangarmarschen ?


----------



## teroa (1. November 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> letztes mal (wotlk pre) haben die mobs auch was gedroppt, schade.



das war ja auch nen asbachuraltes classic event.nur die ghulseuche in den städten war neu...


----------



## Coriael (1. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> wenn du lv 80 bist bekommste nur für die rissen in nordend den buff...



Naja ich habs eben mit meinem Druiden gemacht (Lvl 80) und ich hab mir nur die Buffs aus der "alten" Welt und Outland geholt und es ging ohne Probleme. (Also hab das Archievment bekommen.)


----------



## teroa (1. November 2010)

Coriael schrieb:


> Naja ich habs eben mit meinem Druiden gemacht (Lvl 80) und ich hab mir nur die Buffs aus der "alten" Welt und Outland geholt und es ging ohne Probleme. (Also hab das Archievment bekommen.)



ja aber das quest bekommste nur in nordende mit lv 80...


----------



## Coriael (1. November 2010)

Das ist wahr


----------



## STAR1988 (1. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Doch sehr wohl.
> Ich habe mich um 22.30 den Wassereles in Zangamarschen genähert und sind verschwunden da es wohl ein Bug ist das sie ja um 22.15 ca verschwinden sollten.
> Punkt 23.01 erschienen an der selben Stelle wieder welche, diesmal angreifbar.



Also Spawnen die Risse zu jeder vollen Stunde ?


----------



## teroa (1. November 2010)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Also Spawnen die Risse zu jeder vollen Stunde ?



ja ...


----------



## 19Chico73 (1. November 2010)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Also Spawnen die Risse zu jeder vollen Stunde ?




Ja für ca 10 Minuten


----------



## STAR1988 (1. November 2010)

Okay (:


----------



## Coriael (1. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Ja für ca 10 Minuten



Bei mir waren es sogar 15 Minuten


----------



## teroa (1. November 2010)

Coriael schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es sogar 15 Minuten



ja sie bleiben 15 min dann sind se widda weg...


----------



## Raema (1. November 2010)

Die Risse spawnen nicht direkt jede volle Stunde.

Die Risse haben eine Stunde Respawnzeit, nachdem sie geschlossen wurden.

D.h. ein Riss Spawned beispielsweise um 22:00 Uhr, um 22:08 Uhr wird er von einem Spieler geschlossen. Folglich respawned er um ca. 23:08 Uhr. Wenn ein Riss nicht innerhalb der 10-15 Minuten geschlossen wird,
 die er offen ist, despawnen die Elementare und der Riss respawned eine Stunde nach dem letzten Spawn (erster Spawn 22:00Uhr, 22:15 despawn, 23:00 Uhr respawn des Risses).

Es ist aber trotzdem eine gute Richtlinie, wenn man kurz vor einer vollen Stunde nach den Rissen sucht.

Für die Heldentat reicht es 4 Risse zu schließen, wo die sich befinden spielt meiner meinung nach keine Rolle. Die Buffs gibt es glaube ich auch von jedem Riss, egal welches Level (Habe als 80er im Schattenmondtal den Buff bekommen). 
Wie es mit der Quest aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, ich hatte die Quest bisher bei einem Mob aus Northrend.

Hier noch eine kleine Info aus dem offiziellen Forum:


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y143/tyler48843/elementalnorthrend.jpg?t=1288647413 
White - air 
Blue- water 
Orangish / Yellow - Earth 
Red - fire 

Eine Karte mit ein paar Spawnpunkten der Elementare.


----------



## merc91 (2. November 2010)

in der scherbenwelt haben die feuerelementare gerade den grubenkommandanten gelegt =D


----------



## teroa (2. November 2010)

merc91 schrieb:


> in der scherbenwelt haben die feuerelementare gerade den grubenkommandanten gelegt =D



wie soll das gehn ?? die elementare hab nur 8k live...


ps: fertig^^...


----------



## merc91 (2. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> wie soll das gehn ?? die elementare hab nur 8k live...
> 
> 
> ps: fertig^^...



frag mich nicht. ich bin gerade durchs portal und da sah ich ne menge feuerelementare die aber irre respawnten auf die dämonen vor dem portal inklusive kommendanten eindreschen


edit: gz


----------



## Shocknorris (2. November 2010)

Vollführte die Heldentat [Rissreisen]. vor 11 Minuten

Habe alle 4 sorten der Elementare gefunden.


----------



## zerre (2. November 2010)

teroa schrieb:


> wenn du lv 80 bist bekommste nur für die rissen in nordend den buff...




nein den buff bekommste du auch in der scherbenwelt


----------



## Janica-Damira (2. November 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> nein den buff bekommste du auch in der scherbenwelt



aber das Questitem gibts nur im der lvl Stufe entsprechenden gebiet.... also als 80er nur in nordend


----------



## ipercoop (2. November 2010)

oh doch da gibts noch viel mehr
Die heldentat Risse reisen ...
überall in wow wurden so risse verteilt die muss man zerstören und es gibt 4 arten , wind , erde , feuer , wasser
respawn alle stunden und despawn nach 15min


----------



## Grushdak (2. November 2010)

Raema schrieb:


> http://i4.photobucke...pg?t=1288647413
> White - air
> Blue- water
> Orangish / Yellow - Earth
> ...


Schönes Bild aber nicht ganz vollständig.
Eben hatte ich Erdelementare im Sturmgipfel bei der Bibliothek gehabt (37,43).
Und direkt bei Magmut in der Tundra gibt es auch einen Riss.

Ich glaube mittlerweile sogar, daß es allesamt Random-Spawnpunkte sind.


----------



## Interminator (2. November 2010)

kann man denn irgendwie gezielt nach diesen elementarrissen suchen oder sind die einfach irgendwo random und man muss die ganze welt absuchen? Oo

edit: ah ok jetzt hab ich das bild gesehen ^^ thx


----------



## leckaeis (2. November 2010)

So Leute, nochmal die Frage:

Warum Despawnen die Risse inklusive Elementare sobald ich mich denen näher? Sieht aus wie Phasing, hab keine Ahnung was das soll


----------



## Streubombe (2. November 2010)

Das ist die pure Angst, wenn du da mit deinem DK angeflogen kommst. Ich würde dann auch stiften gehen...


----------



## <<NôGô>> (2. November 2010)

leckaeis schrieb:


> So Leute, nochmal die Frage:
> 
> Warum Despawnen die Risse inklusive Elementare sobald ich mich denen näher? Sieht aus wie Phasing, hab keine Ahnung was das soll




Weil das anscheinend noch ein Bug ist. Sie sollten nach 15min despawnen, sind also nicht mehr angreifbar ^^


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (2. November 2010)

ebenso haben sie eben ein gesamtes furbolglager zerlegt in dem ich gerade für den Diplomat am farmen war zerlegt^^ habe etwas gestaunt als die mobs alle am kämpfen waren und die eles alle umgehauen hatten bevor ich mich von dem schauspiel losreissen konnte
winterquell, lager der furbolgs. 

mfg, gekko


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Die Risse entstehe doch durch die Geräte der Kultisten, und wenn die schon in die hinterletzten Winkel Azeroths reisen weshalb sollten sie da nicht noch in der Scherbenwelt für Panik und Chaos sorgen?



Weil, sie nur Azeroth zerstören wollen? 
Weil, die Scherbenwelt schon eine zerstörte Welt ist?
Weil, Neltharion in Azeroth ausbricht?


Also nochmal für den ganz Dummen:

Das geht nur innerhalb 15 jeder Stunde?


----------



## Peronas (3. November 2010)

Nachdem ich mir es angetahn habe mich hier durch zu lesen muss ich festellen das viele KIDDIS nur scharf auf epic sind.
Desweiteren wird nur um den BREI herum geredet anstatt hilf reiche komenz ab zu geben.
In Wahrheit ist hier von 2-3 leuten die mal links rein setzten NICHTS GESCHEITES gekommen.
1) gebt kords an wo ,wie ,wann
2)Was zu tuen ist.feuer kann nicht mit feuer bekämpft werden usw
3)zeiten klar und DEUTLICH definieren

Da mir einiges keine Hilfe war habe ich auch noch keine gefunden was ich aber denke nach zu holen

MFG


----------



## Quilaq (3. November 2010)

Weiß nicht ob euch das was hilft, aber letztens waren Wassereles ausm Elementarriss auch in Tanaris, und vorhin hab ich Risse in der schimmernden Ebene und im Krater von Un Goro gesehen. 
BIn wohl noch zu klein für die q (lvl 51) aber sieht cool aus


----------



## Shaila (3. November 2010)

Peronas schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir es angetahn habe mich hier durch zu lesen muss ich festellen das viele KIDDIS nur scharf auf epic sind.
> Desweiteren wird nur um den BREI herum geredet anstatt hilf reiche komenz ab zu geben.
> In Wahrheit ist hier von 2-3 leuten die mal links rein setzten NICHTS GESCHEITES gekommen.
> 1) gebt kords an wo ,wie ,wann
> ...



- Zeiten kann man nicht definieren, bei mir sind sie vollkommen unkontrolliert gespawnt.
- Es soll auch Menschen geben, die noch ohne Koordinaten auskommen, oder weisst du nicht wo Norden und Süden ist ?
- Du musst einfach nur 10 - 12 Elementare an einem Riss töten, dass wars
- Ich habe alles in der Scherbenwelt gemacht, da es dort nicht so überfüllt war
- Es gibt feste Spawnorte, allerdings nimmt die Stärke und die Anzahl der Spawnorte zu


----------



## qqqqq942 (3. November 2010)

@ Te

1. Buffed news lesen News Rissriesen.

2. Buffedcast anhören (Vorsicht Spoiler) Buffedcast.

Das hilft da MUSS man dann auch kein Thema erstellen...


----------



## qqqqq942 (3. November 2010)

und natürlich sind die Risse auch in der Scherbenwelt:

- schließlich ist der Kult dort auch aktiv

- und Elementare gibt es dort auch(wir denken z.B. an die Ahunen-Daily...


----------



## Jester (3. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> @ Te
> 
> 1. Buffed news lesen News Rissriesen.
> 
> ...



Der Thread ist älter als die News...


----------



## Ångela (3. November 2010)

Also 1. die Zeiten sind nicht wirklich random, sondern bewegen sich zwischen 15 Minuten vor und 5 Minuten nach jeder vollen Stunde und 2. die Punkte sind auch nicht random, es spawnen nur nicht an jeder bekannten Stelle immer zur gleichen Zeit Risse

3. man muss im Endeffekt sogar nur einen Elementar umhauen, so lange irgendjemand anderes die anderen weghaut

und





> *Peronas*
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Nachdem ich mir es [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]angetahn[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] habe mich hier [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]durch zu lesen[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] muss ich festellen das viele KIDDIS nur scharf auf epic sind.zwei fehlende Kommas
> Desweiteren wird nur um den BREI herum geredet anstatt [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]hilf reiche[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] komenz[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] ab zu geben[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"].fehlendes Komma und es heißt "comment" oder eben Kommentar
> In Wahrheit ist hier von 2-3 leuten die mal links rein setzten NICHTS GESCHEITES gekommen. hier fehlen gleich zwei Kommas und bei Zahlen unterhalb von 12 bzw. zwölf schreibt man diese bei Aufzählungen aus.
> ...


 [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wenn ich so etwas lese, dann bekomme ich einerseits das Kotzen, andererseits muss ich lachen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Wer so beschissen schreibt, der gehört selbst in die Gruppe von Leuten, über die er sich so herablassend äußert, zumindest von der geistigen Reife her und das hat in dem Fall auch nichts mit Legasthenie zu tun, das ist schlichtweg mangelnde Bildung und Dummheit.[/font]


----------



## Grushdak (3. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> - Zeiten kann man nicht definieren, bei mir sind sie vollkommen unkontrolliert gespawnt.
> - Es gibt feste Spawnorte, allerdings nimmt die Stärke und die Anzahl der Spawnorte zu


Hmm, also heute ist mir auch mehrfach aufgefallen, daß die Risse zeitlich immer öfter spawnten.
Genauso fiel mir auf, daß es immer mehr Spawnpunkte gibt.

Der am besten zu endeckende Riss ist nahe der Landebahn in der Tundra - warum?
Man hört und liest dann im Chat permanent von den Alarmrobots: "Achtung, Achtung ... " 



Ångela schrieb:


> Also 1. die Zeiten sind nicht wirklich random, sondern bewegen sich zwischen 15 Minuten vor und 5 Minuten nach jeder vollen Stunde


Hatte so zur vollen Stunde nen Riss - und gleich nebenan ca 12 Minuten später.

*und @ **qqqqq942

*Wenn Du so schön über Buffed bescheid weißt, solltest Du ja auch die Editierfunktion kennen.
Auch dies steht in den Dateibibliotheken von Buffed!!  

greetz


----------



## Ångela (4. November 2010)

Das mit den zunehmenden Orten soll wohl auch beabsichtigt sein, ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube, das stand auch in irgendeiner News so.

Normalerweise spawnen die Risse aber wirklich im angegebenen Zeitrahmen, allerdings könnte es auch sein, das es Gegenden gibt, in denen sich das quasi überlappt, an Zonengrenzen oder so.


----------



## Dramidoc (5. November 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Das mit den zunehmenden Orten soll wohl auch beabsichtigt sein, ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube, das stand auch in irgendeiner News so.
> 
> Normalerweise spawnen die Risse aber wirklich im angegebenen Zeitrahmen, allerdings könnte es auch sein, das es Gegenden gibt, in denen sich das quasi überlappt, an Zonengrenzen oder so.



Stimmt, nomalerweise kam sie immer so um die 45. Minute und nun tauchen sie schon eher auf. Mal gucken, wann sie die Städte angreifen und die Orkstadt abfackeln.


----------



## k4ho (6. November 2010)

http://www.heldendaten.de/channel/entry/20880

hier sind karten wo mehrerer stellen vermerkt sind
(für nordend,oulands und kalim/östliche)

soltle also für niemanden mehr ein problem sein :-)


----------

